# SnowJoe iON18SB - Battery, light, chute motor all fine, but auger not moving



## davidkouts (Feb 21, 2021)

Hi, new user here.

My experience is very similar to this one. I was running my SnowJoe iON18SB through about 2" of slushy snow, when the auger suddenly stopped. The battery shows 3 greens, the light works, and the chute motor works. There was no snow clogging the auger, and my model doesn't have a safety key (apparently this is a newer version of the iON18SB).

Any suggestions, or do I just need to look into submitting it under the warranty? If the latter, any tips from anyone who has done this?


----------



## davidkouts (Feb 21, 2021)

Note: There is no motor sound or activity when pressing the switch and pulling the lever to engage the auger motor, so it's not a drive belt issue.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Some folks have had an issue with the interlock switch that can be resolved by cleaning the contacts, but in other cases it seems to be the control board. I'd check the interlock switch first with a meter; if it's working properly I think it's warranty time...


----------



## davidkouts (Feb 21, 2021)

Where is the interlock switch?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

davidkouts said:


> Where is the interlock switch?


That's the switch you press before pulling the lever, which in turn activates another switch. Some folks have had it stuck off and some stuck on.


----------



## davidkouts (Feb 21, 2021)

Ah! Thank you. Any tips on opening that cover and cleaning the switch? It's worth a try, before I go the warranty route.


----------



## DougD (12 mo ago)

davidkouts said:


> Hi, new user here.
> 
> My experience is very similar to this one. I was running my SnowJoe iON18SB through about 2" of slushy snow, when the auger suddenly stopped. The battery shows 3 greens, the light works, and the chute motor works. There was no snow clogging the auger, and my model doesn't have a safety key (apparently this is a newer version of the iON18SB).
> 
> Any suggestions, or do I just need to look into submitting it under the warranty? If the latter, any tips from anyone who has done this?


Did this


davidkouts said:


> Hi, new user here.
> 
> My experience is very similar to this one. I was running my SnowJoe iON18SB through about 2" of slushy snow, when the auger suddenly stopped. The battery shows 3 greens, the light works, and the chute motor works. There was no snow clogging the auger, and my model doesn't have a safety key (apparently this is a newer version of the iON18SB).
> 
> Any suggestions, or do I just need to look into submitting it under the warranty? If the latter, any tips from anyone who has done this?


Did you get resolution? This same issue happened to my unit this week. Mine is out of warranty though


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

DougD said:


> Did you get resolution? This same issue happened to my unit this week.


I recently repaired an iON18SB...








SnowJoe iON18SB 40-Volt Snowblower Repair


I visited a friend in Massachusetts this weekend. She has had a SnowJoe iON18SB 40-Volt cordless single stage snowblower for over 1/2 dozen years. It stopped working and she thought the battery had died and purchased a new one. It turned out that the original battery was just fine, and neither...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## Jells57 (11 mo ago)

New user here: 
I have a Snow Joe iON24SB-XR that I purchased in late December of 2017. After three years of very little use, the Auger just quit working. The batteries are fully charged and the lights and transmission will operate but no auger motor (not even a click). I do have one important clue… the power switch remains powered even in “off” position, until I hit the emergency stop button. Control panel?


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Jells57 said:


> New user here:
> I have a Snow Joe iON24SB-XR that I purchased in late December of 2017. After three years of very little use, the Auger just quit working. The batteries are fully charged and the lights and transmission will operate but no auger motor (not even a click). I do have one important clue… the power switch remains powered even in “off” position, until I hit the emergency stop button. Control panel?


Welcome to SB forum...I have the ion8040 which I believe is quite similar. You're not likely to get much first hand advice because these are quite scarce. I do know these are temperamental to snow conditions, ground speed, and snow height. I can make it go into overload circuit even in first speed if I don't pace the machine just right. Auger shuts down, but it's supposed to fire back up after a few seconds. I always pull the batts and check for heat when ever this happens. It's always fired back up, but I have only an hour or two with this machine. So, not much experience beyond that. 
Tabora has had the single stage apart and made successful repairs by checking the lead wires for strong connection, and re-soldered where necessary. If you're not competent with electrical repairs then find someone who is, start at the switch and have them examine all connections for signs of burn or loose wire, you have to check in the middle of the leads themselves because he found a break in one and one was completely un-soldered. To remove the motor cover you have to work an allen key down the battery trays and remove the cap screws in the middle on the ejector springs in the battery trays. Even then, the cover won't come completely off because of the wiring, so don't yank on anything. It pulls back enough to service the motor belts, to go beyond that , either you or someone else will have to figure it on your own. Hope that helps.


----------



## Jells57 (11 mo ago)

Thanks for the reply. I was hoping that it had an overload switch, so I waited a week and tried it again with fresh batteries. Nothing ( except for discovering that I couldn’t turn it off with the switch) I had already tried the interlock switch and that seems fine (although it is a flimsy setup for a cold weather piece of equipment)😧 I dug my 1995 Craftsman out of the shed, bought some fuel for it, and it fired up on the 2nd pull and cleared 13” of heavy snow.
When warmer weather returns I will attempt the board to see if I can make any sense of it.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Jells57 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I was hoping that it had an overload switch, so I waited a week and tried it again with fresh batteries. Nothing ( except for discovering that I couldn’t turn it off with the switch) I had already tried the interlock switch and that seems fine (although it is a flimsy setup for a cold weather piece of equipment)😧 I dug my 1995 Craftsman out of the shed, bought some fuel for it, and it fired up on the 2nd pull and cleared 13” of heavy snow.
> When warmer weather returns I will attempt the board to see if I can make any sense of it.


You may want to call Snow Joe in NJ on the off chance they are familiar with your problem and can offer advice...I wouldn't get my hopes up on this though. Another thing, don't use the factory steel skids, go buy plastic ones, they help with forward drive if you have luck getting the motor fired. Don't break or misplace anything, especially the tiny electrical connectors. There is also a micro circuit board in the handle main LED panel. Some care should be used when disassembling this. There are long plastic tabs that extend all the way through the steel handle bars. They are an integral part of the front facing panel. There is a steel rod that bridges the steel handlebars, do not tighten the nuts on either end of this rod. The nuts should sit with about one thread visible. They are only meant to keep the bars from spreading outwards, not inwards. if you tighten these it will put stress on the tabs and bow the panel so it won't align...undo the handwheel nuts to relieve tension on the bars if you plan on demounting this panel. Mind the tabs, it can be hard to fish these through the four bar holes if there is any twist at all. I rescrew in one of the 4 larger panel screws into the tabs to aid in fishing the long tabs through. You will not be able to pull the tabs out of the bars unless all tension is relieved and alignment is correct, so take your time. Take your time with everything on this blower, It's a lot of unavailable plastic on there and if you break it you'll be sorry.


----------

